# King Pigeon in Los Angeles needs a good home



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

Sadly, we need to find a loving home for our King Pigeon, Angie. We've had her for a little over three years and as much as we love her, due to some circumstances we need to find her a good home.

If anyone is interested or knows someone here in LA that might be interested, please let me know. We'd really like to give her a home where she will have the company of other pigeons.

I'll be happy to answer any questions about her.

Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have referred Arthur to someone who can give Angie a good home. Hopefully Arthur has been in touch with that person and arrangements are being made.

Terry


----------



## angopop (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, thanks Terry. 

Tomorrow we're going to meet a prospective home for Angie with someone who has a lonely male pigeon, as well as other birds... we're hopeful it will be a good match.

Today, fortunately I have the day off, so Angie and I are able to spend a last day together in the house ...

-Arthur


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that's wonderful. I bet Angie will be happy with a mate of her own. Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------

